# Hunter's Pen



## mobrackett (Aug 6, 2008)

This is the first time I showed any of the pens I have done and need to thank a whole lot of you. I started turning the last of March and my wife and I are having a ball. I have a lot of pens made and ready to show off a little at a time.  We are working on our web site, photos and everything that I have learned on this web site.  Any comments welcome. It's the only way to learn.   Thanks Mark


----------



## gad5264 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice Mark


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 6, 2008)

very nice


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 6, 2008)

great job,  i just finished 5 pens like that.  I love turning antler.


----------



## papaturner (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice job.


----------



## stoneman (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks good from Vermont!


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 6, 2008)

Very cool. Great pen.


----------



## fiferb (Aug 7, 2008)

Very Nice! Where did you get that clip?


----------



## Sylvanite (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 7, 2008)

Lookin' good. I don't recall seeing that clip in any of the catalogs.


----------



## reddwil (Aug 7, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Scott (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Mark!

I'm not usually into cartridge pens, but I have to say that it looks like you have done a really good job on this pen!  I think you will do well with this kind of pen as long as you keep the quality of your pens at this level.

I'm glad you have your Wife involved!  It can sure be a lot of fun when you work together on something!  Good for both of you!

Scott.


----------



## drayman (Aug 7, 2008)

mark, it looks great from the uk too. well done.


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 7, 2008)

You got this one just right.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 9, 2008)

Excellent work my friend!


----------



## altaciii (Aug 9, 2008)

I have done many cartridge pens for hunters like that, but like most of the posts above, I have the same question.  Where did you get the clip and does it come in nickle plating? It really compliments the pen and makes it a complete hunters pen.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks great from over here in Michigan, although you missed the Doe in my yard eating the corn!  I haven't seen that clip before like everyone else.  I wish you all the luck with your future business adventure!


----------



## louisbry (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice pen, Mark.  I just acquired a nice supply of antler and I need to complete a few pens to give to my supplier.  I think I will use the same clip.  I found it here:
http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/produc...rect)|utmcmd=(none)&__utmv=-&__utmk=250570247  If you have a better supply, please post.


----------



## mobrackett (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone for all the kind comments on my first posting.  My wife Barb and I are just loving the art of pen turning and enjoy the looks and comments we receive. I found the clips from PSI (Pen State Inc) and I found it in gold plating only.   
Thank you all very much again. Mark


----------



## clthayer (Aug 9, 2008)

That's a great pen, where did you get the clip?  I haven't seen that before.


----------

